
New Year, New Horizons: Pluto - MaysonL
http://a16z.com/2017/01/01/radio-new-horizons-pluto-linscott/
======
MaysonL
A really fascinating conversation with Stanford senior scientist and
astronomer Ivan Linscott, part of the team that ran the radio science
experiment on the New Horizons probe.

